# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Poezi dhe vjersha per Diten e Pavaresise se Kosoves, 17 shkurtin 2008

## fisniku-student

Po e hapi kete Teme ,me qellim qe ata qe dijnë te shkruajn Poezi  ,te vijnë ne kete Teme dhe te postojn poezit e tyre ne lidhje me Festen e Pavarësis se Kosoves.

Po filloj nga Une ,nuk kam shkruar shume vargje ,por ajo qfar e karakterizon Poezin time eshte  fakti qe eshte shkruar po atë ditë,d.m.th ne diten e Pavarsis ne rruget e Prishtines pikerisht nen Atmosferen Festive te asaj dite te ftohtë mbi *-20 G/c* ,ku nuk shikonte syri ,pos dy ngjyra *Kuqë dhe Zi*:

*Pavarsia (17 Shkurti) * 


*Ecja duke shikuar
Frymoja duke rimuar
Ritmi I te rrahurave te zemres
Motivonte fuqin qe ti jepte vrapë themres

Ndjenjat filluan ta luanin vallen kuqe e zi,
Per ti paraqitur te buzëqeshurat sheshazi.
Hapi qe levizte trupin,
E gezonte haptazi 17 shkurtin.

Buzeqesh dhe kerce me thoshte Flamuri,
Tash eshte koha te shpaloset arti I nje Burri.
Plisi I bardh i nje plaku mi ndriqonte rruget
Dhe Mi jepte mundesit qe ti perjetoj botet.

Rruget zgjeroheshin dhe mireprisshin kembet,
Te kaluaren e art dhe te tashmen e blert e pasqyronin kenget
Vallet dhe brohoritjet te cilat mbulonin rruget,
Perballonin te ftohtit e nje bore ,qe dukej se kurr nuk do zhduket.

Ka ardhur koha qe gezimi te na behet mikë
Paqja ka ngritur koken I thotë dhunes nga ketu Ikë 
Tash eshte koha e shqiptarit te kultivoj paqe dhe Mirëqenje
Te gezoj jeten dhe te drejtat e tij vetem me buzëshje.

O Zot bekoje kete Popull dhe kete Vend
Kerakterizoje si Popull qe gjykon me Mend
Ta Duan dhe rrespektojn njeri Tjetrin
Qe ta qmojnë me shumë Dobinë e Pasur se sa Gabimin e Vjeter.
*

_E shkruar ne rruget e prishtines diten e pavarsis_

----------


## princess.c

uaauuu esht nje poezi shum e mir me befasove përgëzime!

----------


## fara

E diel 17 shkurt  dymije e tete
ecte me te madhe, ora e trete,
kur kryeministri Thaqi me qendrim stoik
shpalli Kosoven republike.

Ne kuvend cdo njeri 
ishte ne kembe ish madheshti,
duartrokitjet frenetike
percollen fjalet magjike.

Me rralle cdo deputet
dha nenshkrimin e vete,
festonim edhe ne ne dhome
 se na dehu kjo arome.

Here buzeqeshje here lot
ishin keto momente sot,
dhebmje per ata qe s'jane ne jete
gezim se tani me kemi shtet.

Se shtetit te sapo l shpallur
cdo shqiptar dicka i ka falur,
gur te vegjel ,e te medhenj
u be nje kala e denj.

Te merituar, sa qe miqte tane
zemer hapur pavarsise ,po i thane,
historia hyri ne binar
te eci tutje cdo gje mbare.

Por me pune dihet 
edhe arrmiku gusht zihet,
 - te punojme Kosovar
ta bejme per veti boten mbare.

----------


## Bl-Erta

Ja kam shkruar edhe unë një poezi të tillë........                






                        {17 SHKURTI I VITIT 2008}



                             Sa kohë ka kaluar  
                            derisa erdhi kjo ditë
                            Sa shumë njerëz janë flijuar
                            sa shumë kemi prit.

                            Plot sakrifica e mundime
                            plot vuajtje e padrejtësi
                            kaloj kjo Kosova ime
                            gjatë rrugës për Pavarësi.

                            Vite e vite të tëra 
                            trimat për liri luftuan
                            Ditë e ditë të tëra
                            nënat lotuan.

                            Sa e shenjtë
                            E sa çmuar është kjo ditë
                            Sa me mall therrasim:
                            KOSOVA REPUBLIKË

                            Ëndrra shekullore
                            e shqiptarëve je ti
                           amaneti i atyre që ranë për liri
                            Fjala: PAVARËSI

----------


## projekti21_dk

Atë ditë me mikun tim Skëder Tullumin sajuam një ndërrimor:

Ndërrimor i vjershëruar

*KËTU BËJ SHTET MADHËRISHT*
S’më ndali furtuna as acari
N’ shekuj qëndrova burrërisht
Si zakon që ka shqiptari.

Lum që erdhe ti moj ditë,
Borë e bardhë e Alpeve shkëmbore
Dardaninë e qite në dritë
e gjyshërve - ëndërr shekullore.


S’e mbaj fshehur – gëzimin ma sheh në sy,
E them haptas – botërisht:
Ndaj i thërras Adem Jasharit – Bac u Kry!
-* KËTU BËJ SHTET MADHËRISHT*!

Sqarim: Këtu emërvendi Dardani nuk ka karakter politik, ani se është përdorur simbolikisht.

Përshëndetje,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

----------


## e panjohura

*----------Urime Kosovë!--------

Urime ditelindja vendi ime
Pa Mitrovicen e bashkuar
Mbeti ne duar te shkaut
S'dij si me festuar!

At dite te madhe
Te gjithe do ta gezojn
E ne ne Mitrovice
Na thuani,si ta festojm?

Me zemer te ndar ne dysh
Nuk dij si jetohet
Te uroj Kosove e dashur
Qe vendi te bashkohet!*

----------


## Çaushi

*KËTU BËJ SHTET MADHËRISHT*
S’më ndali furtuna as acari
N’ shekuj qëndrova burrërisht
Si zakon që ka shqiptari.

Lum që erdhe ti moj ditë,
Borë e bardhë e Alpeve shkëmbore
Dardaninë e qite në dritë
e gjyshërve - ëndërr shekullore.


S’e mbaj fshehur – gëzimin ma sheh në sy,
E them haptas – botërisht:
Ndaj i thërras Adem Jasharit – Bac u Kry!
-* KËTU BËJ SHTET MADHËRISHT*!

Përshëndetje,
Adem Gashi, Danimarkë

*SHTATËMBËDHJETË SHKURTI!?*

*Edhe Per Ty pershendetje Mësuesi Adem !*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dy** Vite Jetë*
*Jam një foshnje dy vjeçare,
Kam identitet dhe quhem kosovare.
E lodhur dhe me duar të buta,
Dhe nuk jap, por akoma marr fruta.

Frikësohem nga syri i keq!
Që kojshia më hudhin në hendeq.
Kam flamurin me ngjyra qe s'më pelqejnë!
Por gëzohem tash, per ata që më urrejnë.

Kam vëllezer e motra me miliona,
Tash jemi më të fort, se disa biliona.
Dy vite i mbusha dhe qendroj urtë,
Kam ditëlindjen me 17 shkurtë.

Me zemer e cila rrah pa mërzi,
Per mua flamuri është kuq e zi.
Krenar dhe optimist për të ardhmen,
Me sy shprese, sot shikoj të tashmen.

Gëzojeni këtë ditë,
Sepse për ne bënë dritë,
Urojeni njëri-tjetrin, se tash është koha,
Jemi të pavarur dhe po na njef bota.*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Gëzuar Pavarsia*

*Me rrespekt kujtojmë të kaluarën,
Dhe për jetë, nuk e harrojmë të shkuarën.
Kaluam sfida dhe momente të vështira,
Por me durim kemi bërë qudira.

Sot jemi të lirë dhe të pavarur,
Nga dhembja te gëzimi kemi ardhur.
Tash kemi shtetin, të cilin e gëzojmë,
Ta duam dhe mbajmë, të gjithë premtojmë.

Falenderues për të gjithë ata që ndihmuan,
Që këtë përhershmëri gëzimi për ne realizuan.
Lusim Zotin, për bekimet e Tij, pambarim,
Që këtë shtetin tonë ta ruaj dhe përgëzojë me përparim.

Kujto të kaluarën dhe gëzo të tashmen,
Puno të tashmen dhe syno të ardhmen.
Festo me gëzim dhe krenari,
Dy vjetorin e shtetit më të ri.


*

----------


## tetovarja87

*kosove.....me ty jemi

kosove,ti bija e shqiperis
ke te fala nga tetova dhe gjithe malesis,
sote me ty bashke festojm,
cdo kosovare...edhe pse large urojm.

ndjenje e forte me kaplon trupin,
kure kujtoj 17 shkurtin,
ne syte tane nga gezimi ka vec lote,
per nje kosove te re ne kete bote.


"bac u kry" nga qielli valle a veshtron,
a p'e sheh se si kjo shqipe e lire po valon,
e p'e shehe se sa i forte eshte shqipetari,
nga ju trashegoi c'do fuqi kosovari.


moj kosove ,t'u dhashte e mbara gjithmone ne jete,
sakrifica e heronjeve tua nuk u trete,
po te ishte shote galica,te shkonte vare mbi vare.....
sote...te ngrihet nga vari kushe eshte kosovare.


"njerezit vdesin,populli nuk vdes kure,
  trimate dhe trimeria nuk vdesin kure,
  ata jetojne bashke me popullin"*

*pershendes te gjithe shqipetaret kudo qe jane,e sidomos kosovaret....urime..dhe me fate dita e pavarsise........*

----------


## veletini

> *kosove.....me ty jemi
> 
> kosove,ti bija e shqiperis
> ke te fala nga tetova dhe gjithe malesis,
> sote me ty bashke festojm,
> cdo kosovare...edhe pse large urojm.
> 
> ndjenje e forte me kaplon trupin,
> kure kujtoj 17 shkurtin,
> ...


Edhe kjo poezi kaq e bukur dhe jo vetëm  kjo  flet se ne shpirtërisht jemi një komb i pandarë,respektivisht se pjesa shqiptare në Maqedoni,dhe pjesët tjera shqiptare përreth,ndjehen Shqipëri dhe ndjehen Kosovë

----------


## veletini

UÇK

Mbi gjakimin e lashtë Forcë e ngritur
E mpleksur ndër kohëra si stuhi e rrufe
Lisi kokë në qiell në rrëbeshe rritur
Lartësisë diellore shkon me ty atdhe.

Gjaku në damar flamurin e valon
Frymëverohet dimri më një emër
Det në dallgë i qeshur syri vezullon
e ndjejmë më të ngrohtën në zemër.

Nga ngrehina e re flitka edhe muri:
-Ç`u mboll në aqë mote,u mbi…
Ushtri Çlirimtare njerëzish palcë guri
Shkëmbi që s`ja di në kurrnjë stuhi.

Në ato lartësira,te flamuri i ngritur
Sakush do e sheh gjakun që dasmon
Te emri i ngritur si një e ndritur,
Diadema e lirisë  vezullon

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Kosove djepi i Shqiptarise
urime te qofte dita e Pavarsis.*

----------


## tetovarja87

*edhe nje poezi per ty....


sote,gjithe shqipet ne qiell fluturojn,
edhe ata kete dite e festojn,
e bilbili me kenge i shoqeron,
qielli i bukur...s'ka ku shkone.


jehone kenga,vallezon shqiperia,
ne kete valle edhe shqipet nga maqedonia,
sote edhe shpirterate e heronjeve jane zgjuar,
skender beu,adem jashari per te festuar jane takuar.

gjithe ata trima qe dhane jeten per liri,
sote prehen ata ne qetesi,
sepse sote,qe dy vite kosova e tyre,
eshte nje shtet,i pavarur..jo me zinxhire.


sote c'do nene gezone me lote ne sy,
shume krenare,sepse djalin te dha kosove ty,
sote shume femi te permalluar,
shume krenare per baban jane duke biseduar.


e ne zemer sa shume dhimbje por edhe gezim,
te urojm oj kosove....atedheu ime,
jemi shume large tek ti s'mujna me ardhe,
por njekohesishte shume afer jena...kem nje gjake.


se c'fare zemre paska shipetari,
nga i fundite gjer tek i pari,
sote te gjithe neve kem nje shpirte kosovari,
zemra ne kraharor,dote nuk duron,
done edhe ajo,me shpiqonjat te fluturon...*


*urime dhe nje here.....*

----------


## tetovarja87

*me prite kosove se po vi,
jam jote moter e kam nene te madhen shqiperi,
kam edhe une bija dhe bijte e mi,
bashke  me ata kosove po vije.


le tja nisime valles,me nje kenge per ty,
me kenge me te bukur qe flete per liri,
e pastaj trimat tane te uck-s le te bejne nderim,
me ca te shtena per kete festim.


se gjithemon ka qene i pari shqipetari,
ndace per lufte,ndace per valle i pari,
te bashkuar,me gjake e me shpirte...
gjere sa te shkone tek varri....*






*(sp/cme ka kapluar nje ndjenje patriotizmi mua sote ....aman ....shaka)

shpresoje se kam aritur te trg.dicka: )



miliona urime...per te gjithe*

----------


## veletini

Gafurr BYTYQI

LUTJA PËR POLITIKAJTË E MËRITUR

-në përvjetorin e dytë të Pavarësisë-


Na  i këndell politikajtë, të lutem ,Zot!
Nga mëritë e tyre vërtallemi  ne;
Mëritë s`bënë punën në asnjë mot.
Nuk bëhet dot ndarjesh ky Dhè .

Ata shtyhen:– ti ,unë , unë ,ti…,
E ne lëkuremi,bëhemi plojë;
Hapjau sytë, o Zot , si Ti di,
Të shohin brevën dhëmbë e gojë.

Të keqen që u fryen ,përdreq, 
Ngulfatjau në zemër ,të lutemi ne! 
Zot ,engjuj dërgo ,ata ti ndreq, 
Më shumë se vetën ta shohin këtë Dhè.

Ne,edhe më,shenjohemi rrufeshë,
Dhe ata as lozkan nga e mëritur; 
Përmendi, o Zot , të quarit peshë!
Si bën të mëdhenjtë aq të mitur?

----------


## deep_blue

Po shkruaj edhe nja dy vargje per kete tem


U skuq qielli,
u skuq toka, 
mbaroi historia.

sipas motiveve te mikut tim A.B.

----------


## bili99

Gezuar  Pervjetori

Gezuar   kete   pervjetor,
gezuar   sot,   mot  dhe    perjete!
 Kosova  kesulebardhe   debore,
NJe   cope   e   Shqiperise  se  vertete.

Ky  pervjetor  do  te   shikohet,
shume   shpejt  ne   ardhmeri.
Si   kujtim  qe   nuk  harrohet,
ne   rrugetimin  per  NJE  SHQIPERI.

Gezuar   Kosova   Loke,
je  vete   Gjergj Elez Alia.
Lulekuqja   e   kesaj   toke,
Krahehapur  te   pret  Shqiperia.

Me  Ty   jemi   gjithmone,
ne   dhimbje    dhe  ne  festime.
Kosove   oj    zemra   jone,
Gezuar   oj   locka   ime !


me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Zëu_s

> Po e hapi kete Teme ,me qellim qe ata qe dijnë te shkruajn Poezi  ,te vijnë ne kete Teme dhe te postojn poezit e tyre ne lidhje me Festen e Pavarësis se Kosoves.
> 
> Po filloj nga Une ,nuk kam shkruar shume vargje ,por ajo qfar e karakterizon Poezin time eshte  fakti qe eshte shkruar po atë ditë,d.m.th ne diten e Pavarsis ne rruget e Prishtines pikerisht nen Atmosferen Festive te asaj dite te ftohtë mbi *-20 G/c* ,ku nuk shikonte syri ,pos dy ngjyra *Kuqë dhe Zi*:
> 
> *Pavarsia (17 Shkurti) * 
> 
> 
> *Ecja duke shikuar
> Frymoja duke rimuar
> ...


Luja patriot luja, 
vallha bilha jeni ba patriota t'madhaj prej atina momentit qe e perzune prej Kosove at kryepsikopatin e mjekrroshave t'gerrditshem Xhemajl Duka.

----------


## Brari

pergezime te gjithe atyre qe kan krijuar keto poezi kaq te bukura per kosoven..
vazhdoni..

----------

